# November 19th



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The first picture is us with Cash in the duck blind waiting on ducks, taken November 19th 2016
The next picture is one I took November 19th 2017. Ranger, and my husband with Rangers first cripple duck retrieve. He caught it mid air, while it was trying to take flight. It sure brought back so many memories of the years hunting with Cash.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bittersweet, huh?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Atta' boy Ranger. Not just on the retrieving bit, but on the filling in for Cash.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He would have very big shoes to fill, as for ever being the waterfowl dog Cash was.
Cash marked where birds fell better than me, could follow hand signals for blind retrieves.
But to be fair, Cash had years of duck hunting. Ranger has only had a month.

Ranger is more like Lucy, just not quite as bouncy.
Each dog is a individual, and I try not to compare them.

A good part of what I enjoy about hunting, is seeing the dogs work.
This season would have been a lot tougher, if it had not been for Ranger coming into our lives.
This popped up on my facebook today, from 2 years ago.
Cash pointing, and Lucy backing.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Angels... You never know when one is going to touch you...


----------

